# Not really a skiff, but a micro scooter



## Mr.Franck (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my Mowdy S-10 scooter, made in Victoria, Texas.  It's just a little over 10 feet long, has a small tunnel, and a 30 hp Evinrude.

It will run easily in 6 inches and take off in less than a foot - without ripping up the bottom.  GPS shows top speed is just a fuzz under 30 mph loaded for fishing with one person, drops a few MPH with two.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
In Texas that's a scooter, here it's a microskiff!
A bit wider than most...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool boat man  welcome to the forum


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! It is a microskiff to me! Skinny and simple.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet Lookin Skiff! I want to know more about it!

are u in Brownsville, TX area? my sister in law lives there.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks tippy.....I like it. Looks like an airboat with an outboard.


----------



## Mr.Franck (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

I'm in the Port O'Connor area - on the coast between Houston and Corpus Christi. I was born in St. Pete, but my folks moved out here when I was still a wee one. 

These boats are not that uncommon in this area as they were made by a local shop for around a dozen years. Mowdy quit building the S-10 a while back due to the lack of 2 stroke motors; I’m told a 4 stroke is simply too heavy for the back. Almost all run a 25 or 30 hp motor. I have a custom 4 blade prop and a home brew aluminum foil

It is super basic - just the way I like it. The console has a built in tackle box and also hides the gas can and battery. It also doubles as a casting platform. The boat slides like crazy in turns, but you learn to lean and steer with the throttle. 

Several shops build slightly larger updated versions, but they are a little more complex than what I’ve got and cost a good deal more. A couple of links give you an idea of what is on our coast. Shoalwater, Mowdy, and Flatlander are just the local folks. 

http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/14.5'_Catamaran_Shallow_Fishing_Boat.htm

http://www.mowdyboats.com/Mowdy_Boats_Inc/Mowdy_Boats_T-16.html

http://www.flatlanderboats.com/chiquita.htm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]

Nice to see something different. I would like to see more too. Please post a few fishing reports and if you get a chance a video of it jumping up on plane and running.


----------

